# Incra Jig RAS Mod



## Mike Wingate (20 Oct 2009)

I have taken away the ply runners and fitted some slippy Derlin ones, that put the balance behind the fence. I have added a handle and made a replaceable (double sided tape) sacrificial strip below the vertical face support. It is a nuch better tool for the changes.[/url]


----------



## Chris Knight (20 Oct 2009)




----------



## Mike Wingate (20 Oct 2009)

Still as boring, but with pictures.
http://s130.photobucket.com/albums/p244 ... r%20table/


----------



## Chris Knight (20 Oct 2009)

Mike,
I can see it would be a big improvement, I might do the same for mine.

Another area I think could be improved is in the clamping of the work to the face of the jig - how do you go about that?


----------



## Mike Wingate (20 Oct 2009)

I use a pair of solo speed clamps with the grips pointing backwards and angled to give clearance. I use sacrificial MDF blanks sandwiching the wood I am jointing.


----------



## Mike Wingate (20 Oct 2009)

Have you got a pic of your device waterhead37?


----------



## Chris Knight (21 Oct 2009)

Mike,
I just use a handscrew like this one


----------



## Giff (6 Nov 2009)

Hi Mike 
Great idea. Do you know where I can buy the plastic strip you used,

Thanks Geoff


----------



## Mike Wingate (9 Nov 2009)

http://www.ensinger.ltd.uk/contact-us/manchester. You may have to buy a box of offcuts, that's what I do. They may not sell a small strip.


----------

